# 2006 JD 4310 pulling disk



## whizzer15433 (Jan 22, 2019)

Looking for opinions. Will a 2006 JD 4310 pull a 8' double drag disk? The ground is somewhat hilly, nothing real steep. Lets say with a medium depth of cut in slate ground.
Thanks


----------

